# Shellac spray primer for cabinets



## pasloder (Feb 7, 2011)

I am going to paint our old kitchen cabinets, and I'm planning on using BIN shellac primer. I want to use the spray can version for the fronts and backs of all the doors because it seems faster and also cleaner (no brushes to cleanup). However, every tutorial I've read says to use spray primer only for spot priming, and to roll or brush large areas. Why is brushing better? Do the spray cans leave a bad finish? Is spray painting slower than I think? I will be painting the doors outside, so ventilation is not an issue.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's just more expensive in the small spray cans. Unless you are going to end up brushing your finish coat I would go with brushing your primer. I would also switch to an oil based primer as Bin is more for stain blocking.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

I would invest a spray gun, like this one
http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-66222.html


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

bin spray or bin is not the best choice for priming cabinets.inmo would go with zinsser cover stain oil. this primer has more body and holds paint better . using a China bristle is recommended but i would go with a good purdy nylon polyester brush.it leaves fewer brush marks..ps. no what they claim dont use a water base primer .


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ltd said:


> bin spray or bin is not the best choice for priming cabinets.inmo would go with zinsser cover stain oil. this primer has more body and holds paint better . using a China bristle is recommended but i would go with a good purdy nylon polyester brush.it leaves fewer brush marks..ps. no what they claim dont use a water base primer:huh: .


why not??


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

ltd said:


> bin spray or bin is not the best choice for priming cabinets.inmo would go with zinsser cover stain oil. this primer has more body and holds paint better . using a China bristle is recommended but i would go with a good purdy nylon polyester brush.it leaves fewer brush marks..ps. no what they claim dont use a water base primer .


Zinsser BIN will work fine for painting existing kitchen cabinets, that have an old finish on them. I've used it on stained, oil based painted, and new wood cabinets with great results, 2 coats will seal up anything, and BIN sticks to everything, even with minimal surface prep. Cleans up easily with denatured alcohol, or ammonia. Granted it will cost you quite a bit now with a gallon of BIN at around $40.00, but if you don't have a huge project it will work fine.
As StevenH recommended, a sprayer will do wonders as far as the finish goes, just make sure and sand between coats. Practice a bit first on some scrap, and familiarize yourself with takedown and cleaning of your spray gun, you'll never go back to brushes and rollers.


----------

